# Stockpiling In Moderation



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Stockpiling In Moderation

Stockpiling in Moderation. Sometimes it’s hard to do. There seems to be a tendency to go to the extreme for some people. Personally, I believe wholeheartedly in preparing, but I don’t want to be an alarmist and conspiracy theorist. Do you think that those who go to the extreme give survivalists a bad name? Do you think as we try to spread the word, we would often be better served by doing things in moderation? The are a few simple things I'm working on stocking up on, moderately that help us through any emergency and really make good sense to accumulate whether something happens or not. In moderation of course, without hoarding them.

I've read numerous posts on forums and blogs about this and I've taken all of the information and this is what works for me. I did a podcast recently on this if you care to listen in more detail. So, here's what I'm working on.

* Water Filters/Purifiers:
* Firewood:
* Portable Toilets:
* Lamps and Oil
* Coleman Fuel:
* Self Defense Tools: ( Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats, Slingshots
* Hand-Can openers & hand egg beaters, whisks:
* Rice, Beans and Wheat:
* Honey, Syrups, white and brown sugars:
* Charcoal & Lighter fluid:
* Vegetable Oil:
* Water storage containers:
* Baby Supplies:
* Washboards and Mops:
* Cookstoves:
* Vitamin supplements:
* Hygiene products:
* Bow saws, axes and hatchets & Wedges:
* Gas containers:
* Aluminum foil:
* Garbage bags:
* Paper products:
* Gardening Seeds:
* Milk:
* Clothes pins, lines and hangers:
* Canned Meat:
* Fire Extinguishers:
* First aid kits:
* Batteries:
* Baking supplies:
* Matches:
* Writing paper, pens and pencils,solar calculators:
* Work Clothes:
* Insulated ice chests:
* Flashlights, light sticks, and torches:
* Cast iron cookware:
* Fishing supplies and tools:
* Pest and Insect repellents:
* Duct Tape:
* Shelter building equipment:
* Backpacks & Duffle bags:
* Candles:
* Sewing supplies:
* Knives:
* Bedding:
* Games:
* Lumber:

.....And last, but definitely NOT least… Guns and Ammo: While many so-called emergency preparedness experts tend to shy away from discussing this need, it’s naïve and frankly reckless in my opinion to do so.

What works for you?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Todays Survival Show said:


> Stockpiling In Moderation
> 
> Stockpiling in Moderation. Sometimes it's hard to do. There seems to be a tendency to go to the extreme for some people. Personally, I believe wholeheartedly in preparing, but I don't want to be an alarmist and conspiracy theorist. Do you think that those who go to the extreme give survivalists a bad name? Do you think as we try to spread the word, we would often be better served by doing things in moderation? The are a few simple things I'm working on stocking up on, moderately that help us through any emergency and really make good sense to accumulate whether something happens or not. In moderation of course, without hoarding them. [..delted..]


When I go grocery shopping, I will purchase a case of soup instead of a can of soup. When I purchase toilet paper - I will purchase 4 packages of it. I don't feel like I go over-board on my purchasing, I just hate making the trips to the store - I have better things to do with my time. I try to have in my rotation around 3 to 4 months supplies of stuff that will be used quickly and upto a couple years supplies on the "small items" that will last forever.

If my stock-room is full and I can't fit anything else in there, I don't bother with any shopping trips except for fresh-food or supplies for a specific event (ie: birthday or holiday).

You will find in my stock-room dried food, canned food, fruit juices, candies / chocolates, cleaning supplies (shower-soaps, toothpaste, mouthwash), toilet paper ... and my deep-freeze for the majority of my frozen goods.


----------



## WinOregon (Jan 12, 2010)

Couple of questions from your post:

I don't understand what you mean by stockpiling in moderation? So do you mean that if you need 52 rolls of TP to last a year you are only going to buy 25? 
Can you give me some examples of what moderate vs extreme stockpiling looks like? How does prepping make you an "alarmist and conspiracy theorist" 
Do you consider your list moderate or extreme? 

Sorry for all the questions just having a hard time following your thoughts.

I am going to stockpile what I think me and mine will need for the situations and durations we are preparing for. I don't advertise what I am doing because its no ones business by my own and I also don't equate prepping to hording. 

Regards WinOregon


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I already stockpile in moderation. However, I do it every week. It's like saving for retirement (retired @ 52 and we are very secure.) you do it early and regularly (we budgeted $200.00 a month for emergency preparation including guns and ammo). When and IF we need it, it's ready. 

What PMO are the people that don't do either and then want me to take care of them(taxes or worst). 

Also, most of our stockpile is used on a regular basis. Very little waste.

And no, I do not tell people of the extent of our stockpile (hidden 25' X 20' strong room) so what bad name. It's hidden because of peoples really screwed up attitudes. We have over 10,000 round of hand gun ammo on hand and reloading supplies for much more with our two plus years of food. 10,000 rounds is just one years supply. We target shoot a couple times a week (200 -300 rounds), if you own a pistol I feel that's the minimum.

Hoarding, What is hoarding? When I go to the store and buy supplies, I do not cause any shortage. I think your definition of hoarding means don't buy enough to do any good, so why bother preparing at all.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I 100% agree that stockpiling is not hording, but old Unclesam may not see it that way. I tried to find something on it but could not nail it down, ok here gos in the slick willie era there was supposed to be an exc. order signed concerning the hording issue. If any one can find something solid on this, sling it this way.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

depends... what you are preparing for short, medium or long term. Not everyone here is preparing for the same things. if you are preparing for #1 yeah hording massive amounts of supplies would be over the top. If you are #3 you can never have enough supplies 


1,short term events society recovers within weeks.... disruption of services, some looting and lawlessness such as ...earth quake, flood, fire, massive snow storm, weak flue pandemic. 


2,medium event potential loss of law, utilities & services for extended period of time months perhaps years such as strong flue pandemic, peak oil, civil war, food shortages yet society may recover or maintain itself in some areas. 


3,Nuclear war, climatic upheaval, cosmic event (large asteroid impact) world war ...permanent or long term (years or decades) with no law, no services, no authority ...your on your own!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> I 100% agree that stockpiling is not hording, but old Unclesam may not see it that way. I tried to find something on it but could not nail it down, ok here gos in the slick willie era there was supposed to be an exc. order signed concerning the hording issue. If any one can find something solid on this, sling it this way.


This incident was in 1918 but the laws are still on the books and can be invoked at any time.

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=940CEEDD1238EE32A25753C3A9639C946996D6CF


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

*Supplies*

My daughter has informed me that she will not do without coffee. Not one of the standard food groups but to keep the "Positive mental attitude" up I have devoted a portion of my supplies to coffee and other items that will make hard times a little less stressful. I recently tried out the grain mill and used some of my wheat. Works great. I think it's important to incorporate some of these long term foods and supplies and alternative cooking / heating methods into normal routine so when the time comes, Transition is much more seemless.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Billbagdaddy said:


> My daughter has informed me that she will not do without coffee. Not one of the standard food groups but to keep the "Positive mental attitude" up I have devoted a portion of my supplies to coffee.


DW would have a hard time without her coffee also. She doesn't know it but I just bought some to stash away. Now I just have to rotate it out without her noticing. 
If/When things go south, she'll be tickled to death when I pull out coffee after she thinks there isn't any. :woohoo:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

buy green beans they store like rice you can pan roast and have fresh beans as needed

Green Coffee from Sweet Maria's Home Coffee Roasting


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

WinOregon said:


> Couple of questions from your post:
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by stockpiling in moderation? So do you mean that if you need 52 rolls of TP to last a year you are only going to buy 25?
> Can you give me some examples of what moderate vs extreme stockpiling looks like? How does prepping make you an "alarmist and conspiracy theorist"
> ...


Sorry, I should have clarified more. "Balance" is what I'm referring to. I see a lot of people overstock on a few items and neglect to have a good balance of preparations. Perhaps I shouldn't have used moderation or hoarding, those are subjective terms. My list is a starter list, but it's shocking how many people haven't even prepared by stocking a little of each. They are overbalanced on a few areas.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

pdx210 said:


> buy green beans they store like rice you can pan roast and have fresh beans as needed


I don't drink coffee and she only drinks instant. :dunno: I'll buy extra now and then to have around, just in case, but I have enough to do around here and don't want to spend my time figuring out how to make coffee from scratch although I have read that it will keep just like any other bean. If she should ask, well... we'll see.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

gottcha..... most if not all instant is freeze dried and vacuum sealed it will probably keep longer than green beans w/less work


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> I 100% agree that stockpiling is not hording, but old Unclesam may not see it that way. I tried to find something on it but could not nail it down, ok here gos in the slick willie era there was supposed to be an exc. order signed concerning the hording issue. If any one can find something solid on this, sling it this way.


Point me in more info on the 'hoarding' stuff too.

I am going to use the words "find this hard to believe" but not that I don't believe it. I'm just at a total loss for words that people who are prepared would be punished. No I'm not, I'm not suprized at all. The more you waste and the more 'edge of your seat' the more you are rewarded in this country.

Especially when people like the LDS are "required" by their religion to have a years worth of food stored. Maybe I should be more hush hush about my storage. I always tell people because I want them to be prepared too! It's hard to talk to someone about something without talking about your experences.

Anyway, to the OP. 
I totally agree. I think (and I know I will be disagreed with) that storing 5 years worth of MREs and not much else is a little silly. I know in an average year my husband and I eat about 25 MREs give or take depending on what happened in the year. We store what we use and use what we store. That's why the people who bury things always make me wonder. It's hard to keep something in rotation when you have to dig it up.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kriket said:


> P
> 
> Maybe I should be more hush hush about my storage. I always tell people because I want them to be prepared too!
> 
> That's why the people who bury things always make me wonder. It's hard to keep something in rotation when you have to dig it up.


what happens when those that don't prepare show up on your door step for food, shelter, medicine because they know what you have what will you do..?

I think feeling out the situation is best .."hey Bob with the way things are going i feel like i need a bomb shelter full of supplies just in case"..:dunno:

Response A: haaa,haa,haa the government has everything under control..i'm gonna go shopping at wal-mart for somthing i don't really need

Response B: i'm really concerned i don't know what to do ... I've been thinking about stock piling some food and stuff just in case. :2thumb:

people that prepare are the ones to be successful not those that walk around in a day dream aline yourself with people that have similar goals


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

pdx210 said:


> what happens when those that don't prepare show up on your door step for food, shelter, medicine because they know what you have what will you do..?
> 
> I think feeling out the situation is best .."hey Bob with the way things are going i feel like i need a bomb shelter full of supplies just in case"..:dunno:
> 
> ...


Much to my surprise my next door neighbor came to me yesterday for advise on buying long term food storage, shock!. He had know for years now that I had stockpiled food and other supplies for that "rainy" day. Also, I think the 4.3 trembler at 4:30am on Sat the 16th helped to move him.
It was surprising to me that it took him so long to come around, he's married with 2 young children, and comes from a large Mormon family background.
A couple of other neighbors kinda sorta know about the shelter project, they think it is a 'root cellar'. Some of them are heavy equipment contractors and have heavy equipment on their property here. One offered to dig out one side of my workshop to gain better access to remove material, that way I can get my tractor down there instead of using 5 gallon buckets. 
Both of them bring a lot to the table in experience and skills, one being a reserve marine gunny with 25 years under his belt and 2 tours in Iraq. The other a Viet Nam vet with great construction skills. Both middle aged and stable.
So I might be in a very good situation here with good and talented neighbors who would pull together in an 'rainy day event'.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats what i'm talking about. more importantly in a SHTF you'll have a neighbor(s) with common goals and prepared not a concern he's going to become desperate and shoot you in the back and steal your supplies. 
I also realize people here are preparing for different things some are short term a wild fire, earth quake or bad weather in that scenario i wouldn't be paranoid about talking those but long term survival a melt down, looting, lawlessness that would be desperation and you don't want to invite that to your door step ...... :sssh:


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> I 100% agree that stockpiling is not hording, but old Unclesam may not see it that way. I tried to find something on it but could not nail it down, ok here gos in the slick willie era there was supposed to be an exc. order signed concerning the hording issue. If any one can find something solid on this, sling it this way.


Executive orders do not apply to future administrations and don't have the force of law beyond that. There is no hoarding law, although there could be once again.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, it would sure piss me off if I used my time and money to be prepared, buy food storage, etc., and then have the gov't or anyone else come along and think I should give it to those who spent THEIR time and money out playing and partying and buying boats and vacation homes or more shoes or purses at the mall. I already involuntarily donate "X" amount of my income to people who don't feel like looking for a job.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I know where the OP is comin from. Got folks round here what think I'd be a nut if they seen we were storing stuff for an emergency. Course these er the same folks that were in bad sorts two years ago during the flood. We lost power for a short time but were nearly two weeks without water because of damage to the water treatment plant.

We are just seriously starting to prepare (yeah, my wife kinda gives me the look when I pack away the extra boxed and canned goods) but are plaining right now for two years, maybe later for longer.

I don't advertise it much because of the mental attitude of most folks round here. Sorry to say, if it goes down hill for some reason, most are goin to be on there own. Takin care of the family and a very few trusted friends.

We own the rv, it was great during the flood, wen't to the wifes work (several miles away and out of the flood) filled her up with water, came home an lit the hot water heater. Had nice hot showers and a portable home if the water had risen much more. We've always kept extra food on hand in the house an also in the rv in the summer. That way if we wanna just jump in and go we can, plus it's in there if we need it for an emergency.

Yes we have guns. Again, most people don't know because they don't need to. I'm licensed to carry one, because society around here has slipped a cog er two and ya just never know. Had a rash of robberies at gas stations and such, so, could be in paying for my gas an some idiot walks in wanting everyone's cash. Hope not, but rather be able to defend myself and loved ones then be in the hospitol fighting to live, or worse, in the ground.

I personally think everyone should prepare for any emergency in there area, flood, tornado, hurricane, earthquake and so on. I beleive folks have to prepare for what they beleive in. Many won't and they will be looking for someone elese to do it for them and save them when a disaster strikes. I know when we were without water, I had over 500 gallons on hand and many nieghbors wanting water, most were told where the government water was and had to go wait in line. A few got some. Several coworkers wanting to use the motorhome, sorry, no. I hate to tell people no, but you have to draw the line somewhere.

We are fortunate in that we have most everthing we need except the food and that is something were working on now, the longer term stuff that is, always have extra and two freezers full of meat all the time (one advantage of runnin a small smoked meat business ), and yes, I'm adding in other meats because eventually one might not be able to use the freezer. We do have two gen sets, one in the motorhome and one to run the home, but I don't wan't to strictly rely on those either.

Ok, got long winded, but I can see how folks think being prepared is silly and that your a nut. Been a long time since folks have had to be on there own. I know grandpa an grandma would understand, so would my folks. Todays people are soft and looking for everyone elese to take care of them.

I'm off my soap box now!:soapbox2:

PS: only been here a very short while, but I haven't seen any nuts yet! Just good folks with common sense.

PSS: oh, an what the gov don't know er can't find won't hurt me!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I personally am happy I start preparing and add extra stuff to the cart when its on sale. Saved my self time and gas already by having extra toothpast and tolet paper on hand. I will replace it next time I go to town.
My arthritis dosen't care when I have a bad day, so knowing I have plenty to eat is a comfort on those days. I don't need to fire up the rig unless I really need to.


----------



## fobhomestead (Aug 12, 2010)

*Never say never....*



gypsysue said:


> Well, it would sure piss me off if I used my time and money to be prepared, buy food storage, etc., and then have the gov't or anyone else come along and think I should give it to those who spent THEIR time and money out playing and partying and buying boats and vacation homes or more shoes or purses at the mall. I already involuntarily donate "X" amount of my income to people who don't feel like looking for a job.


Not to sound the alarm bells here, but I am way to familiar that the government (ones that have no checks and balances) can run rampant and do what they want to do.

" ...Faced by resistance to collectivization, Stalin unleashed terror and dispatched 25,000 fanatical young party militants from Moscow - earlier versions of Mao's Red Guards - to force 10 million Ukrainian peasants into collective farms. Secret police units of OGPU began selective executions of recalcitrant farmers.

When Stalin's red guards failed to make a dent in this immense number, OGPU was ordered to begin mass executions. But there were simply not enough Chekists (secret police) to kill so many people, so Stalin decided to replace bullets with a much cheaper medium of death - mass starvation.

All seed stocks, grain, silage and farm animals were confiscated from Ukraine's farms. (Ethiopia's Communist dictator Mengistu Haile Marjam used the same method in the 1970s to force collectivization: the resulting famine cased one million deaths.)

OGPU agents and Red Army troops sealed all roads and rail lines. Nothing came in or out of Ukraine. Farms were searched and looted of food and fuel. Ukrainians quickly began to die of hunger, cold and sickness.

When OGPU failed to meet weekly execution quotas, Stalin sent henchman Lazar Kaganovitch to destroy Ukrainian resistance. Kaganovitch, the Soviet Eichmann, made quota, shooting 10,000 Ukrainians weekly. Eighty percent of all Ukrainian intellectuals were executed. A Ukrainian party member named Nikita Khruschchev helped supervise the slaughter.

During the bitter winter of 1932-33, mass starvation created by Kaganovitch and 0GPU hit full force. Ukrainians ate their pets, boots and belts, plus bark and roots. Some parents even ate infant children.

The precise number of Ukrainians murdered by Stalin's custom-made famine and Cheka firing squads remains unknown to this day. The KGB's archives, and recent work by Russian historians, show at least seven million died. Ukrainian historians put the figure at nine million, or higher. Twenty-five percent of Ukraine's population was exterminated....

Check out the whole article at Remembering Ukraine's Uknown Holocaust

Welcome to what socialism can lead to... (no disrespect intended, Governemnt corrupts people, people do not corrupt governemnt).


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Everytime I go to the store, I pick up 1 extra item, a bag of peas, beans, rice, pasta. Or maybe a box of instant potatoes, a can of tomato sauce, etc. It adds up quickly.

I store the dry goods in cleaned juice bottles (2 liter) and store them in the house with the air tempereature controlled in summer and winter.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

wolfwhisper said:


> I"m new member so pleae bear with me, what would you recommend for someone on disability with a fixed income should start, which items and supplies for moderate stocking piling/prepping? also I feel it is not hording to do this it is using the good sense that was giving us. Plus must people dont understand prepping.


I'm not sure which state you live in but in MI you can apply for and receive government cheese/rice/powdered milk, etc. Just by signing up for it.( and proving that your are retired or low income etc.) Usually due to disability or ADC etc. Which is great for "stocking up" Not hoarding. Watching sales and going with folks who have club memberships and can buy in bulk will help also. I have often taken friends with me to Sam's club, and if they want something I use my card.. I am sure that you probably have a Sam's or Costco nearby.. or even a Gorden's foods.(restaurant supply store, open to the public)

Or even looking into the dollar stores near you to pick up a few extra bags of rice or dry beans to put in the pantry helps... 
If you think that folks will think you are nuts about stocking up, just tell them (like I do) that you have food additive allergies or preservative allergy or even pesticide allergies(which I do have to all of the above by the way) So I do grow a quite a bit of my own and can/freeze.
Just forgo something special, like junk food or even one 2 liter of soda and buy a bag of rice/beans/dry mix potatoes every week.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

what is Moderation? drinking a beer every 6 months to me is moderation. Drinking 3 six packs every night is moderation to my neighbor and forget about the weekends.lol

I just opened some coffee that we vacuumed packed and stored in a tote where it was cool and dry in 1997, it tasted no different than a can that was opened that morning according to the people who drank it.


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks the list is great. I've got a small start on that list,lamp oils wicks,laundry lines etc. is a very slow process for meuntil I go back to work, still have a few surgeries to go before i can. can you tell me a good place to look for sand and charcoal to use for filtering water? I can finf small amounts at walmart for flitering systems but not enough.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

wolfwhisper said:


> Thanks the list is great. I've got a small start on that list,lamp oils wicks,laundry lines etc. is a very slow process for meuntil I go back to work, still have a few surgeries to go before i can. can you tell me a good place to look for sand and charcoal to use for filtering water? I can finf small amounts at walmart for flitering systems but not enough.


How much do you think you will need, and then go from there. Sand can be as simple as the stuff that people put into bags for the back of their truck to help it stick to the ground in the winter-time. Charcoal for filtering water can be as simple as the stuff sold in pet-stores for an aquarium.

If you want an extensive water filter that is designed specifically for drinking water, check out the camping stores for their filters to turn slew-water into safe drinking water.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hoarders vs Stockpilers*

It seems to me that hoarders are people who will acquire massive amounts of almost anything, whether they plan to use it or not; they simply must have it. 

Stockpilers, on the other hand, acquire up to massive amounts of things they will actually use and are preparing for not having any of those things readily available in the near future (or else they found a REALLY great sale).


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> If you want an extensive water filter that is designed specifically for drinking water, check out the camping stores for their filters to turn slew-water into safe drinking water.


Or check someplace like Craigslist for a water conditioner. Many are free or cheap. 
I just picked up an 80 gallon well storage/pressure tank for.... $0.00.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Wait...isn't "hoarding" like people who don't throw anything away and keep buying/collecting until it reaches the ceiling? THATS hoarding.
Stocking ( whatever amounts) things that get rotated out on a regular basis and is replaced on a regular basis in NOT hoarding.

So, if we go by the OP's original post, the folks that live remotely in Alaska and who only come in to get supplies once a year are "hoarders". Well, I hope the OP has the nerve to inform them of that. Cuz, I sure wouldn't! LOL LOL


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

which do you start with first ,the sand or the charcoal. then how many layers is needed?i watched the colony on discovery where i heard of this but can't remember the order of the layers or how many layers are needed. thanks.


----------



## fobhomestead (Aug 12, 2010)

*I think I understand what you mean....*



Todays Survival Show said:


> Stockpiling In Moderation
> 
> Stockpiling in Moderation. Sometimes it's hard to do. There seems to be a tendency to go to the extreme for some people. Personally, I believe wholeheartedly in preparing, but I don't want to be an alarmist and conspiracy theorist. Do you think that those who go to the extreme give survivalists a bad name? Do you think as we try to spread the word, we would often be better served by doing things in moderation? The are a few simple things I'm working on stocking up on, moderately that help us through any emergency and really make good sense to accumulate whether something happens or not. In moderation of course, without hoarding them.


This is important, and very serious to me so let me just.... :soapbox1:

The mindset of todays society has changed from what the majority of us consider decent, conservative values. The sheeple (aka: zombies) are not really doing anything wrong, other than trusting what we have always been told is correct- our Country does things correctly! "The American way", etc, etc. The ideals are still there and they call us unamerican because we are saying, "Pardon me, there is an idiot in office". Well... We were taught as little kids to trust, respect, and support our government. They still teach all of that, but they are no longer teaching WHY we should (because the reasons why have detiorated). So, in my opinion the first thing that people need is education. In comes people like you and me... we say, "ya know, you may want to watach more than just one news channel and have you thought about what you can do to take care of yourself in an emergency?" All of a sudden, WE are the :nuts: ones. Why is that??? 
True story: The night of the elections when OsBama won, I BROKE down. I know I witnessed the changing of the US as I know it. So, I took my DH aside the next day and told him, "Darling, we really need to prepare NOW. Move up into the mountains, start getting off the grid". I was upset (obviously- it is not every day when a complete way of life and national mentality changes overnight), but I was being quite reasonable. At least I thought so. :scratch:scratch:scratch Anyway, my loving hubfriend had his obligatory psych visit that day (the government LOVES trying to drug us vets up so we are soft and ineffective) and the next thing I know HIS doctor is trying to involuntarily ADMIT ME TO THE psyche ward!! Because I had the indecency to rain on the kool-aide parade by saying people need to start preparing for hard times. 
Here is a secret: :sssh: I am a very well trained analyst and I can tell you that I think :shtf: in about late 2011 to early 2012. Thats when the mass sheeple will start focusing on what our government has been doing (unless MSM refuses to say anything that puts a bad light on their Anointed one) and they will get panicky. By 2013, it will be way too late, because OsBamas laws THAT HE HAS ALREADY SIGNED INTO EFFECT will start to kick in. We do not have a whole lot longer to prepare and it will get steadily worse as time goes by. Ok, I am :soapboxzipper:
Here is where I may be different in my thinking process:

I am not really looking to "stockpile" a bunch of canned foods, etc (I will have some stuff), but am more concerned with having things that are sustainable, aka: renewable. I dont have to keep buying it. Livestock, written documents and books that are educational and helpful (no romance books for this gal), LAND, water, heat, cold storage, etc. Location, Location, Location and know thy neighbors!! There is no surviving by ourselves. It will have to be a cooperative effort with the people immediately around you (if there are any). I am blessed with veterans as neighbors and very few neighbors at that. I WILL plan on having enough for my elderly neighbors. Respect is a value I do not want to lose (which is what happened in the first place!). IF I can't do something, then maybe my neighbor can. What they cant do, maybe I can. Those are my plans. I plan on stocking up on items that help promote self sufficiency (electric razors and eyebrow waxers do not fit into this category). Hand operated churners, items that do not need any power supply. Where I am, if Yellowstone blew, we would survive, with difficulty. Then the whole world will be in a blackout and freeze. Solar may not work all that well. If that happens, can we survive? I plan on surviving! Just MHO The problem is that the more we discuss it, the more people reralize that it is a good idea and the harder things are to get. The administration is afraid of us because WE are the ones that will stop them from taking over everything. If we are not on their system, they cannot hold anything over our heads.


----------



## nevada (Aug 12, 2010)

i have a great way of keeping it in moderation,i buy lots of stuff on sale and my wife fights me on it and uses it up so we hover around 6 months supply most of the time but she is coming around


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just hide it to avoid that problem. I have full basement with 2 small craw spaces, one under each bathroom. She never goes in there. I also so many boxes of old jeep and car parts in the basement that a few new boxes never attract attention. 
She was onboard with me when I was thinking of getting 2 or 3 egg laying hens, but when I thought rabbits would be a better fit for our small house and yard, she put her foot down. She said eating rabbit would be like eating dogs. I'll ask her again after the shtf and she's hungry. I think the answer might change.


----------



## idahofreedom (Nov 3, 2008)

I am not sure what moderation even is. 

I look at my preps more as prudent. What are the possible situations my family could find ourselves in and what do I need to do to make it through that situation? 

We need to have the right amount of items to fit the situation we are expecting. During Y2K, I had several hundred pounds of rice put away - thinking that was a good idea - it wasn't. Y2K came and went - we ate some of the rice, but most of it went stale. Maybe I could have stored it differently, but I would still be eating it today, 10 years later. Since I am not expecting a 10 year event - that was a bit much.

Now, being a bit more prudent, I tend to only stockpile items that get used withing a set amount of time. We rotate stock on everything. I do have some items in a "do not use" section, but those are few.


----------



## wilhelm (May 27, 2010)

I came to a point where I decided to stop letting other people define terms such as hoarding, or moderate or excessive. These people squalling about too much this or too much that, are going to be the same idiots standing outside your door demanding their share.

They don't matter now, and they won't matter then. Define your own terms!


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

whats hoarding? the elite hoard all the land, money, power...I will store as much as i am able to. I just simply dont have the finances to buy everything. I thought I had a years worth of food, but lately as I consider what I have, I am not so sure. Its probably more like 6 months. hard to tell. do I buy more food? or do I spend several hundred dollars on a berkey? I dont have a hand grain mill, they cost at least 80 dollars here. do i buy that? or buy more canned food. so until I am willing to fork over the money for the grain mill, theres no point storing wheat. I just store flour. decisions decisions.
I dont think there is such a thing as storing too much. the worst that can happen is you have to eat it all, or give it away if no disaster comes. but we all know IT is on its way, and soon.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My hand mill was frome ebay $30 shipped to my door. A blender can make flour. Wheat can be steamed or sprouted and eaten, but a couple berkey black filter elements are are very good investment.


----------



## desertfox (Jul 16, 2010)

*I am new!*

What is a Berkey??:wave:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A top of the line water filter. 

Berkey Water Filter Systems and Purifiers, Emergency Water Filters from British Berkefeld


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Or get the elements and do this:
The DIY Berkey Water Purifier | Green-Trust.Org
You'll save yourself over $200.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

MaryV said:


> whats hoarding? the elite hoard all the land, money, power...I will store as much as i am able to.


Yea, and the government does the same.

Instead of "hoarding", I'm going to follow the governments terminology and call it "Strategic Reserves".


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Sorry but the term "Little bit pregnant" comes to mind when I heard "Stockpiling in moderation".:scratch


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

fobhomestead said:


> This is important, and very serious to me so let me just.... :soapbox1:
> 
> The mindset of todays society has changed from what the majority of us consider decent, conservative values. The sheeple (aka: zombies) are not really doing anything wrong, other than trusting what we have always been told is correct- our Country does things correctly! "The American way", etc, etc. The ideals are still there and they call us unamerican because we are saying, "Pardon me, there is an idiot in office". Well... We were taught as little kids to trust, respect, and support our government. They still teach all of that, but they are no longer teaching WHY we should (because the reasons why have detiorated). So, in my opinion the first thing that people need is education. In comes people like you and me... we say, "ya know, you may want to watach more than just one news channel and have you thought about what you can do to take care of yourself in an emergency?" All of a sudden, WE are the :nuts: ones. Why is that???
> True story: The night of the elections when OsBama won, I BROKE down. I know I witnessed the changing of the US as I know it. So, I took my DH aside the next day and told him, "Darling, we really need to prepare NOW. Move up into the mountains, start getting off the grid". I was upset (obviously- it is not every day when a complete way of life and national mentality changes overnight), but I was being quite reasonable. At least I thought so. :scratch:scratch:scratch Anyway, my loving hubfriend had his obligatory psych visit that day (the government LOVES trying to drug us vets up so we are soft and ineffective) and the next thing I know HIS doctor is trying to involuntarily ADMIT ME TO THE psyche ward!! Because I had the indecency to rain on the kool-aide parade by saying people need to start preparing for hard times.
> ...


Good thought process and well said. 9-11 woke me up, but the day after Obama's election was my second waking up, I guess. They are afraid of those of us that will remain self sufficient and of course, well defended.


----------

